# Yamaha Bb1200



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

I have an opportunity to buy a 1979 Yamaha BB1200. They want $500. Maybe a bit too much. Do any of you have any opinions on this bass? The reviews are very good on it. I am getting GAS ... time for some Beano, maybe!


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

The only thing I can offer is that I haven't met a Yamaha that was poorly built. They make great basses, they normally sound very good and are very playable. I would check eBay to see what they sell for before committing to the bass.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

FenderMan said:


> The only thing I can offer is that I haven't met a Yamaha that was poorly built. They make great basses, they normally sound very good and are very playable. I would check eBay to see what they sell for before committing to the bass.


nothing more to add that Fenderman hasn't said already.


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

out of just about any yamaha bass those are imho one of the finest. if it feels right and sounds right, i'd grab it.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

*Well I finally have a Yamaha!*

Well I never did get the 1979 Yamaha BB1200! He was offered a lot more than $500. 

However, I did pickup a mint and virtually unplayed RBX270J in natural finish with rosewood fretboard today. 
Man, I like that little critter! Great sounding and definitely a keeper for now.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Ain't nothing wrong with that! Congrats!! :rockon:


----------



## bassman blue (Feb 24, 2006)

congrats and enjoy... :rockon2:


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice looking bass, turn it up.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I had one of those, great basses. Wish I had kept it.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

bluecoyote said:


> Well I never did get the 1979 Yamaha BB1200! He was offered a lot more than $500.
> 
> However, I did pickup a mint and virtually unplayed RBX170J in natural finish with rosewood fretboard today.
> Man, I like that little critter! Great sounding and definitely a keeper for now.


Very nice - are you sure that's not a 270 model? The 170's had exposed pole pieces on the pickups and the headstocks weren't painted. Either way, it's a great looking bass - the necks are super thin - I have 2 of the 270's and really like the way they play.

Yamaha makes some great instruments, no matter what the price range.


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

It really is a Yamaha 270J. At least it says that on the headstock and and the bill of sale that the previous owner gave me for warranty purposes. Great sounding and playing bass for $200 CDN!


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I have the exact same model including color!!

Its a sweet bass and the feel is second to none..super light too.
This one is going to be my project guitar, not sure what I am doing yet but it wiil be fun...

My BB614 feels exactly the same but has more usefull tones through the active PU's, a bit more weight and a more "expensive" feel..

Love the Yamaha's
Bev


----------



## bluecoyote (May 18, 2007)

hammer744 said:


> Very nice - are you sure that's not a 270 model? The 170's had exposed pole pieces on the pickups and the headstocks weren't painted. Either way, it's a great looking bass - the necks are super thin - I have 2 of the 270's and really like the way they play.
> 
> Yamaha makes some great instruments, no matter what the price range.


You were right, I made a mistake and I edited my post. Good call!


----------

